# Blood Angels - Angels of DEATH!!!



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi everone

With my Wolf Wing army near finish (some detail), it is now time for me to set sight onto my next project. My second try that Blood Angels.

I am starting BA for a few reason

1: There a grudge/foe of my Iron Warriors, alway ruin there plans to turn a planet over to Chaos.

2: New Death Company & Sanguinary Guards are cool kits

3: Just, for us who have been into the hobby for a while (14 & a half year for me) there are some models or a way a army painted that has alway stoof out to us, Blood Angels being one of those armies for me...... rememeber when Ultramarines Bolter use to be Red!!!!

So with this in mind, my BA force will be a bit like 2nd ed BA with the Black Trim shoulder pads for basic trooper. This help break up the ALL red that GW currently been useing, well since 3rd ed on there Blood Angel army. Just help break up the red & add some contrast (sp) to the army.

So when working on a new army, I alway try to get my two troops & HQ out of the way. This help in the long run, as I alway work from a army list, help save money & energy. 

Also help get a army on the table as soon as possible

So here some photos



















WHAT!!!! IP finial paint yellow, a bright colour!!! is it the end of the world??? For those who do not know I am not all that keen when it come to painting bright colours. I really do not like it, it why my local GW manger joke about getting people to commission me to paint Imperial Fist.

I preffer nice dark colour that look more relistic, not new shiny toy solider use to be around

I'm happy with how the yellow turn out, mange to make it a bit darker, but not Mud Wash was use eather (WHAT!!!). I also got it done so the yellow paint style can be painted pretty fast which help me out even more.

The Blue on the base will be getting water effect. I orignaly had it as Green a bit like my Dark Eldar (see log), but it did not look right & make the models look very...... not the relsitic look, but more catoony, which I do not want, another reason why I try to avoid useing bright colours as said darker make them more relistic.

WIP Death Company










I am going to use Robes to mark out my Death Company, again to bring some contrat & break up the Black Armour. Also give that sort of vampire vibe if that make sence since I can cover there face with the hoods. Also just with the whole Angels.

That & it was a old idea I had with one of my friends back in 2006 when I was thinking of doing a Legion of the Damned theme force, they point out about having the Dark Angels Robe models to make out my Sarg/squad leader in the units, they said it fitted in more. Other than that as said it was a few year back, just rememeber the idea being talk about.
Still got to green stuff things like the loin cloth & waiting on a few bits from a few friends who have Dark Angels armies.

Finial my other Assault Marine squad which will be painted this Wed










So plan is

Wed - Paint the new Assault marine unit, going to try get them undercaoted tomorrow

Sat moring - Pick up my brand new Storm Raven & BA Dreadnought I have on advance order when they first came up for order.

Sunday - Try finish my Death Company unit, if I can pull off the conversion I really want to get painting them as soon as possible

Also before I forget, the brand new White Dwarf brillaint for me. Lot of cool armies & also the article with Duncan & Nick from the hobby team on the Blood Angels battle force has given me a lot of idea for my own BA army.

IP


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice detail work + rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Great looking models. Love your shade of red. Have some rep.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Loving the models, the yellow and red both came out great! +rep!


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks everone

No photos, but right now on the Blood Angels front

Mange to start work on the second unit of Assault Marines. So far got past the red phase & yellow helmets.

Just built my Death Company last night when I return from my local GW. Undercaoted moment ago. Will be painting some of them that my wargaming club since I have no games arrange & will not be hanging around for a long time. So try use the hour I got to paint the Death Company.

Sat should see my Storm Raven & BA Dreadnought (where already on advance order, so should arrive Sat). Really temp to pick up another BA Dreadnought since there a Death Company & Furioso Dreadnought. Just depend money, as same time I am also temp on picking up another Storm Raven.......

But again depend money & like wise I need to bare in mind the 40k Double tournament in a few week time down in Nottingham.

On that note, with the 40k double in Warhammer World. I'll be pick up a few Forge World item for my Blood Angels, just doors for my Razorbacks & a few bits to convert my High Priest.
Just since I can pretty much get the stuff right there & then, save on P&P as well.

Looking to update on Sat afternoon or Sunday. Hopeful have the second Assault squad a bit more painted, some photos of my Death Company & then what ever stage my Storm Raven & Dreadnought are in.

IP


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I like the paint scheme on your BA! Looking forward to see how it transfer onto some vehicles + rep


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Those are super, would you consider a tut on your yellow? I like the fact its not blinding me. + rep.


----------



## sanguinius noob (Apr 16, 2010)

and the red too! always like knowing how people do their red 


+ rep


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

They are coming along very nice.


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm at the doubles too! Looking forward to seeing the mini's they look really good. You're taking BA what about your partner?


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I love it! as a 5 year BA player with an army in progress thats not well painted... i have to say its amazing. I love the red and the yellow. I tried painting my marines heads yellow and it came out a weird green with black spots... black undercoats... i love it alot though +rep for good work


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice work!! Yellow has come out well,well done!! :wink:


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

- Medic Marine
I painted the yellow as follow

+ Iyanden Darksun, make sure to have some water on this. Bright colour tend to block detail a fair bit. For me I alway take my paint right out of the pot, so tend to dip (not to much) my brush into a pot of water

+ Gryphonne Sepia wash, not to heavy. This is just to give you some shade

+ Bubonic Brown, leave the Gryphonne Sepia shown.

+ Golden Yellow, might need two coat, make sure it all nice & smooth. Water again due to being bright colour & way it dry

+ Sunburst Yellow for highlight

+ Then re-wash with Gryphonne Sepia again just to blend the colour together & to dull the yellow down a little.

Also yes, as said I hate BRIGHT COLOUR ha,ha. So needed to tone it down a bit. For me I got for sort of realistic look over cartoony look. Bright colour tend to make stuff a bit to cartoony.
As said tend to paint dark, gritty colour. But happy with the way the yellow turn out as it not over the top bright.

Sagnuinary Noob
Red done with 
- Mechrite Red
- Red Gore
- Blood Red
- Devlen Mud wash
- Blazing Orange highlight
- Gryphonne Sepia

Mud wash to tone down the brightness of the Blood red & the Gryphonne wash to help give blend the orange highlight & just give that red look as the mud wash will make the model look a bit to dull, but needed to bring the Blood red tone down a bit.

On a side note, do you go to GW Edinbrugh that all?? Saw your from Edinbrugh. Use to be part timer there back in 2008 back when Rich Packer was manger.

Hocky
It will be my Space Wolves who are my main tournament force right now. So they will be that the doubles, while my team mate will take his Dark Angels.

Blood Angels are being done due to (most like the only person) like the Storm Raven & had a army list work out back when I just got my copy of the codex, so been waiting a year to get the army done.
Also as said use to be my old grduge army when I use my Iron Warriors :biggrin:

IP


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Update

First up, hate being unwell. Was already unwell three week ago!!!

Anyway to the Blood Angels. The first week is almost over & here what my Blood Angels have been up to.

First up the Death Company. I had built these on the Wed & spent yesterday in my wargaming club painting them




























I went for a loin cloth due to my abilty to use green stuff is little to nothing. I'd really like to learn how to sculpt as it would be great skill for converting. But sadily can not sculpt unless it fill in gaps. 

I'm pretty happy with the robe look, it help make the unit stand out as they are sort of the center unit of my new Blood Angels force.

Also here the first unit I orignaly painted last week



















They been varnish today. There still some detail to finish off, but I just wanted to get a overall look to see how the models will turn out like when complete. Like wise just to see what the base would look like with the water effect.

Also here the second unit of Assault Marines that I painted in my local GW store a few days ago










So tomorrow I'll be pick up my Storm Raven & Blood Angel dreadnought that I order a while back. Might pick up another Dreadnought so this way I can get both Death Company & Furioso Dreadnought built, ready to paint for next week.

We'll see, also got to start save up with the 40k double tournament in two week time, as I want to try pick up a few Forge World stuff & get a mail order done while I am down in Warhammer World HQ of all that is GW.

On another note, I just spoted that the Throne of Skulls (UKGT in Warhammer World) in Oct time has up it points to 1750pts. So April Throne of Skulls tournament will see my Space Wolves battle it out that 1500pts. Then Oct, this will see the return of my might Iron Warriors. 

As many know, Iron Warriors are my main army, just I took a little break for the past year to try out the Wolves. But going to bring them back for the Oct UKGT. One of the other reason will be, my Iron Warriors are almost ten year old in term of collecting a army, the Oct GT is near there 10 year mark.

All of us have that one (or more) armies that really show a bit of us in the hobby. Iron Warriors have been a army that made me well know. Only my Space Wolves & Black Templars come close to being in the top with the IW army.

So near the time, there a few new models to bring the army to 1750pts & some new bits of paint to be done. But that'll be shown near the time/around July time.
For those who have forgotten what my IW look like, here a photos

Photos from Stirling wargaming club Rapid Fire 2009





































IP


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

i love them. I love how you took DA and completely changed it for death co. really works well. I also think the detailed heads of the Death co are amazing, and nice work on the assault squad.


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks

Going to aim & spend 30 mins before I do commission work (painting GW models of course), just to try get some time to finish off the Death Company & then make it easy for me to go right onto any commission project I am working on (Chaos Dwarf right now). 

Just got my Storm Raven & Dreadnought yesterday. Dreadnought about to be undercaoted after this post. While the Storm Raven was just finish built a few mins ago.

Storm Raven - Really nice & easy kit to put together. But I dout I will be make more than one per week

Dreadnought - Made this one as my Death Company, nothing to specil, just painting wise will be a lot of battle damnge. It will be the Furioso Dreadnought that will be converted with a venrable dreadnought kit.

Right now my aim to finish my Death Company unit this week & make a start on the Death Company Dreadnought when I go to my Local GW, I tend to spend once a week in my local GW for the gaming night & to paint my own stuff.

But other than that it a chaotic time with commission, as asid current working on Chaos Dwarfs & then Skaven. Then I have the 40k Double any time soon, so will be jump back to my Space Wolves to make sure there tide up & fix any damnge.

Like wise while that the 40k double tournament, I will be picking up a few FW items & try get a mail order place. Mainly so I can get my high Priest converted as I have some idea for them.
But for now these two weeks will be a little hit & miss in term of painting my Blood Angels other than in my local GW.

Come down to commission, real life stuff (meeting & paper work), getting ready for the 40k doubles.
But should be back to normal from Tue 22nd onwords where everthing will be a bit more balance.

IP


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

So... When are we seeing more of this awesomeness? I have missed all the inspiration this had given me.


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

JAMOB said:


> So... When are we seeing more of this awesomeness? I have missed all the inspiration this had given me.


Been really buiess past few weeks.

I had the 40k double tournament in Warhammer World. So BA where put aside as I took up my might Space Wolves force & getting the Wolf Guard Battle Leader painted up.

Then there commission I was doing, then real life stuff. Past two weeks have just fly by. Any hobby time was spent repair any Space Wolves damnge during the 40k double tournament as my team mate broke a few. He ment no harm, he was just nervies & it can be a bad mix in a tournament uke: just any model he went near it would break uke:

Great event, but barely any room.

But yesterday was the first time I got anything BA related made

Update (copy & peaste)

Been buiess times. One min it the 40k double tournament down in Warhammer World Nottingham, next two week have just fly by & you can't even rememeber what happen during that time.

For those wounder how the 40k double tournament went for my Space Wolves & my team mate Dark Angels, I think this should answer it










http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...ex=0&aId=15700003a&start=1&multiPageMode=true

I have a battle report kicking about on the fourms as well. Did not do so well as I never really play double games unless it Conflict Scotland & even then it only from round 1 to 3. But was a brillaint weekend, fought some epic battles. Rage a bit as my team mate broke some of my Space Wolves but he ment no harm, was down to being nervise, so any hobby time I have during then to now has been spent make new Space Wolves....... one of the models that suffer was one of the two Land Speeder which hit the ground. So a new one has been built, going to add some trophies/honour mark from the weekend.

But as to the Blood Angels. As said past two weeks seem to have fly by & I not really been near the army until yesterday. Any hobby time build those new Space Wolves, as the once that got damge where beyound repair 

My Space Wolves will be attending the Throne of Skulls April & July event. Got a lot of new conversion done for April, adding lot of cool trophies, etc...

But here what I got so far.

High Priest



















Still got to add some Grenades. But overall I wanted to use more of the Death Company set & like wise I have use the bare head from the Forge World Raven Guard model I bought during the 40k double tournament, since with it being Warhammer World & FW being near by. Also pick up a few other FW item like the Marine conversion kit, so see about converting the other High Priest with some Bionic goods.

Melta Gun Assault Marines










Yep finial got them built & out of the way. Again just need to add some ammo bags, grenades, etc.... then they should be ready for undercaoting later today

Also I just like the pose of this Melta Gun arm Assault Marine










Speak of finial get those last few models done, here the Last Death Company. I still need to green stuff the loin cloth










Other than that, I am hope to get started on one of my two Storm Raven on the painting front. Like wise if I can get some spare time, going to try & build my second Storm Raven.
Also hope to get some bits from friends so I can make my second High Priest.

Also next update, I should also be shown off some Object markers. I am thinking of useing Sanguiary Guards, make some cool diorama, have them helping wounded Blood Angels or somthing??

Got so much to do in so little time

- Space Wolves, as said a few models have been built replace those broken during the weekend. Need to get my Space Wolves ready once more for the Throne of Skulls in April. A lot of the army model wise has chance since Nov Throne of Skulls.

- Blood Angels, I am near to finish the army. Just a second High Priest to make & just painting really, just waiting on a few friends to get me the bits to make the second High Priest conversion. Also my Razorback while I rememeber, due to lack of money right now. I'll re-paint two Razorback from my old Blood Angels force.

- Bloodbowl, there a Bloodbowl league on the go that my Wargaming club. I got a fair few Orc's to build to rep my team staff, like Cheerleader, Coatch & Medic. 
Out side of 40k, I really enjoy Battlefleet gothic, Space Hulk, Necromunda, Gorkamorka & Bloodbowl.
So far my first game of Bloodbowl was a great laught. My Goblin already knock out a powerful Skaven play. Just the last league, my Goblin broke a miniatour (sp) legs, took out another powerful player, etc... He shown all the Goblin the best when it come to blitz the oppent team.

Then there the release of the Grey Knights happen very soon!! Not only for a army of GK, but also part to convert some new Wolf Guard Terminators replace a few models in my Wolf Wing force & to keep some parts aside when my Iron Warriors return.
Yes the Iron Warriors will be return after Throne of Skulls July, for the Throne of Skulls in Oct. This is a specil time for them as the event will be mark 10 year of collecting!!!!!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The blood angels are looking good. I really enjoy the darker red. And I like that the red (intentional or not) isn't even. It adds a satisfying contrast and texture to the smooth area of the armor plates. 

I'd love to see more of the space wolves and the chaos. Chaos is my longest love, but space wolves were my first . . . back before 2nd edition =)

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks

Iron Warriors - I have a lot of topics kicking about on the fourms. I belive there one back in 2009 when I was getting my Iron Warriors ready for the UKGT. You can see this over on Bolter & Chainswords.
This has been my main army in the hobby, the once that stood the test of time & as Graham McNeill has joke, I am a die hard IW player.
As said the army almost 10 year of collecting, currently on the 5th version. 
Army I use though out the tournaments/was my first tournament force back in 2002.

Space Wolves - They have made it up to be one of my other favrout armies really fast. Really like the new codex, well alway been a fan of them & all there codex. 

I have a Wolf Wing topic on here which you can see. Other than that, only other photos are from the tournament. Been a bit to focuse on getting the army done.

Right now these are two of my main armies. I have many other, but none of them really had the same sort of care put into them to make them stand out.
But I still put time into my other armies of course.

Now if only they brought out codex Black Templars & new plastic kits. Templars was a old army I like. The one Bolt Pistol from a BT Assault marine, destroy a Dreadnought in Conflict Scotland 2003 made me a legand during those time, was a story told though out ever GW in Scotland!!!!.

We all have that one or few armies that stand out to us, that are sort of a part of us. One that really conect with us. The above are my main armies, IW, SW & BT.

On the Blood Angels front, I'll try get the next update on Sun, hopeful had a Storm Raven on the painting stage.
The first Storm Raven will be done in the Death Company colour.

IP


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Update

Time sure been flying by. But I been working on/off on my Blood Angels force & I though I take a quick look that where I am with this force

Assault Squad 1









Assault Squad 2









The Melta arm assault marines should be finish of later today, just a few bits of detail

Death Company









I just got the last Death Company memeber made yesterday & will be painting him later today along with finish the above Melta arm Assault marines

Furioso Dreadnought



























Death Company Dreadnought


















Librarian & High Priest









Should also be finish the High Priest later today.

Death Company Storm Raven









I just started painting the Storm Raven yesterday. However I am struggle with idea to make it stand out, since the Storm Raven going to be a focuse model. Want somthing really cool in term of painting since it is a big model. 
But for the time being I'll get the Storm Raven highlighted & get some battle damnge, give me some time to think of somthing cool to make the model stand out.

On that note, the second storm raven has been built. However I'll be spray gun that, since it will be in the normal red colours of the Blood Angels chapter. Also get both my Razorback which are also built, get them spray gun that the same time. But this will not be for some time, I am hopeing to start on Sunday.

Also a quick photo of the above all together









Also while I been working on/off on my Blood Angels. I'll also be working on my Space Wolves, with Throne of Skulls April in under three weeks I got lots to do. I've already currently been adding some new models due to new idea or because people have broken a few models.
Dreadnought Odin (Mk2)



























As said there, this is the Mk2 of a Dreadnought I call Odin. This was more to add trophies as Wolves are like my IW in term it a army I really enjoy useing & up there as a favrout force, like my IW, are current being use in the tournament scene.
I like to add trophies to honour brillaint games I have had & it help add theme, also only with Space Wolves (possible another 5% Marine chapter) you can get away with trophies.
Nid head is base on my local GW manger Nids force as current I am the only person to defeat him.

Not only that, but I done a Mk2 version due to, as said I have a lot of brillaint games. Overall this has help to theme my force. You may notice that Odin has a lot of battle damnge. This show his abilty in games that no matter how much damnge he get, he still hold his ground. In a 3000pts game, he alone held 20 Blood Angels Assault Marines in close combat from turn 3 to turn 5, so four round of combat with two Power Fist.
Also you may notice a Bionic eye, not only to fruther add to him being called Odin.
While the other Dreadnought is Rothgar the Skald with Lascannon










Added more partchment, etc... since he the Skald of my Wolves, the story teller.
Models are like my Furioso - Venrable Dreadnought mix with normal Dreadnought (or Blood Angels in case of the Furioso) & the Blood talon left over from my BA dreadnoughts.

New Object marker of my Great Company banner



























I just wanted the Wolf Guard to look more epic, a guardien of the banner. Also again wanted to add some trophies of my Wolves games. Viking rune, first one say "For Russ" the other one on the back of the banner say "get it around you jabroni".

Land Speeder


















During the 40k double tournament, my team mate bump into my tray carry my Wolves. It was my Land Speeder which fallen onto the floors in Warhammer World. Resulted in the orignaly speeder become badly damnge, bits lost, etc... But he did go & buy me a replacment as he felt guilty after we just been told we where nominee for best armies that the 40k double tournament

So this is the brand new one. Again adding trophies & gear. Ork skull base on my Space Wolves first game with the current codex, slaughter the orks in three turns before the oppent give up & all I loss was one Grey Hunter, Dreadnought & Razorback.
Ammo bags, etc... my Speeder are the scout of my Mech force.

Some new Grey Hunter & Wolf Guard, again few models replace one that broke. Sadily some people can not understand "see with your eyes not with your hands" & pick up my models with out permission while I am gaming or painting. Sadily not everone is as careful as well <_<


















So on the Blood Angels side. As said hope to get the two Melta Assault marine finish today along with the last Death Company model (not photo) & then High Priest as well. Also aim to get my Death Company Storm Raven finish this week, that'll be work on/off during this week when time permit.

Then hopeful get my second Storm Raven & two Razorback spray gun on the Sunday & finish them next week. Before I jump onto my new project on the 2nd of April 

IP


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic work on the marines. Wish I could paint armies as quick as you that look that good.


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Hammer49 said:


> Fantastic work on the marines. Wish I could paint armies as quick as you that look that good.


Badab Black & Devlin mud wash. Spray gun if someone really need to.

If I was to list the amount of stuff I painted in a fast amount of time, not sure if memeber will cry our laught. Back when I work for GW in 2008, once had to paint 40 Zombies that got done in 30 mins thanks to a late train, fallen asleep & having the back then new codex Daemons store copy before they where release. On top of that not only getting home late, but have to wake up earily to get my train to the town the store I was working in is base.

Needless to say I still find zombie parts in my backpack to this day!!.

Mere one of many fast painted stuff.

But in all honsty, down to planning your time. Haveing that fine balance with work life, social life, hobby life, family life. But some time one will over take the other which has happen past few weeks for me & my Blood Angels, also because I been trying to get Wolves ready for the Throne of Skulls April.

IP


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Everything is looking fantastic IP! the Space Wolf banner is especially nice and I really like the way that the green claws pop on the furioso.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work, fantastic stuff :victory:. +rep.


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Thansk everone

Assault Marines with Meltas are finish.... but I just found out I ran out of Varnish...doh!!! Lucky tomorrow my time in my local GW so pick up a can.

Been painting the last Death Company though out the day & just about to go & finish my High Preist soon.

On another note with the Space Wolves, you can find my friend Battle report from the weekend. We fought 3350pts. This was my Mech Space Wolves tournament force that 1500pts, my Wolf Wing which you can see a topic around here. Then 350pts of other stuff being the Long Fangs which bring my tournament force to 1750pts for some of the local event. As well as a Wolf Guard Battle leader from the 40k double tournament.

http://incunabulum.co.uk/blog/2011/03/28/photo-batrep-tau-vs-space-wolves-3350pt/

Found out my Wolf Wing army under by 5pts, to upgreading a Power Fist into a Chainfist. He been built & will be painted tomorrow along with some new Space Wolves for my tournament force, since I will have the 40k Throne of Skulls in two & a half weeks.

IP


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Great lookin models! Your basing is especially good. Keep up the good work!


----------

